# Was this a carp??



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

today i was fishing rocky river, and started netting some minnows, after the third net, i caught what looks to be a cross between a goldfish and a carp, its got the color of a gold fish, but the body was carp like

Was this a carp?
A gold fish?
A koi?
something else, we kept it and its in my buddies fish tank, if it doesnt die, ill post pics of it


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I would like to see a picture of it.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Most likely a koi...Did it have barbles?And a dorsal fin that
is taller in the front when extended?If NOT than it was
a goldfish!

I Highly doubt it was a cross between a goldfish and a carp
as the odds finding one in that sort of water system would
be pretty slim?Not impossible (just look at the Potomic Tidal
Basin)But unless its absolutely filled with hybrids I dobut you
would ever see one.Plus a carp/goldfish hybrid wouldn't have
any of the 'colorful' coloration that a goldfish or a koi would
display?Would be drab as the 'wild' forms of both fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

well i talked to my buddy its still alive from what i see it has the shape of a carp
ill get a picture of it from him hopefully tonight??
if not tommorow afternoon


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

looking at it now it is a goldfish just a wierd looking long one
anyone have any idea how big wild ones get?
and how long they live for?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Wild goldfish (what I mean by wild is the original goldfish 
none of these specially bred,deformed,man made strains)
Can reach 2 ft in their native waters but,1ft is about all 
they will do ussually.They can also live 20+ years!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

were u using a cast net.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to see those 1' long goldfish in the Cuyahoga River above the Monroe Falls dam when kayaking. 

I'd bet they make great giant flathead bait.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

no i was using a little hand net (for wading) that i had in my trunk, it works, takes a little longer, but i enjoy doing it


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Lewzer...Any idea what happened to those goldfish
up there?I have heard about them a number of times
now.Perhaps the pike cleaned them out?


Also hear a lot of storied about the old goldfish of Summit
lake!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

saw a white one yesterday canoeing downriver from kent, near middlebury rd- it was at least 1'.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see why they shouldn't still be there. After reading vkutsch's post, I guess they still are. Don't know whether the lowering of the dam affected them in any way. 
I would think they like the slow stagnant water better than a fast(er) moving stream.
They were quite common above the dam in the slow water and weeds.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool,...might be worth a trip up there to see
if I can catch a few on the float or something.


----------

